# Gtr vs McLaren MP4-12C



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi guys my mates got a McLaren MP4-12C and wants to race me on a legal strip. Is he going to make me look bad lol mine is a 2011 with full de cat system, inter coolers, 1000cc injectors, hard pip kit, induction and Cobb custom map but I still don't know my own bhp lol I just know I'm happy with it :flame: 

I'm going to try to record it but main thing was did not want to get a licking and also any one no any good racing strips In Sussex area that are legal


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If it's in the Winter the higher weight of the R35 will count against it more than usual IMO unless on a prepared strip.
Any damp and cold will limit traction, so the lighter 12c will go better.

Santa Pod when they open in January?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh dear god, not another GTR Vs ........ thread.
:nervous::nervous:

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

your car sounds like a stage 4?

legal prepared strip.. make sure tyres are warm then launch it he will have no chance

have you got the new boost off the line map from ben?


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be a good race, I think you will take him


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

i thought mine being 4 wheel would grip better?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

But it's got a much fatter arse.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

i got a map last week of ben but did not mention that i will be killing it on the strip some time soon. but he did say to send him a dater log so i'll do that


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

CT17 said:


> But it's got a much fatter arse.


wish that worked with my bird


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

i think santa pod is a very good idea. only bad thing is if i lose there is a shit load more people to laugh at me


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

kiders said:


> wish that worked with my bird


Does she grip better then? :chuckle:


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

yeah but thats a bad thing lol im sending her to the gym next year she has got nearly 9 years to comfortable!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

GTR will win.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

While I would expect the GT-R to win (at the estimated power levels) on a prepared strip, I also think it'll be close enough that the car driven/launched not very well will lose.

So if you know how to handle the car you should be OK.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

If you don't make any mistakes, the RWD sucka doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

RR off

one foot on brakes.. other flat out on go pedal. release brakes! 










win!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

sw20GTS said:


> GTR will win.


Well, of course the GTR will win.....

TT


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> Well, of course the GTR will win.....
> 
> TT


Definitely. A tuned GTR with LC is godly. Not sure about top end speed due to gearing though.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

sw20GTS said:


> Definitely. A tuned GTR with LC is godly. Not sure about top end speed due to gearing though.


Indeed...guy round the corner who i know quite well was on about buying a Koenigsegg CCXR. Told him not to bother and buy a GTR instead. In years to come, the GTR will come to be regarded as the best car in the world....EVER!!

TT


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTR may win, but the person in the Mclaren wont give two f*cks. Same as the guy in the 458 and the guy in the blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> Indeed...guy round the corner who i know quite well was on about buying a Koenigsegg CCXR. Told him not to bother and buy a GTR instead. In years to come, the GTR will come to be regarded as the best car in the world....EVER!!
> 
> TT


That's probably the best advice you can give him


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm heading 2500 miles around Europe with one in our group of 25 and he wants to pit it against mine should be interesting.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> GTR may win, but the person in the Mclaren wont give two f*cks. Same as the guy in the 458 and the guy in the blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


ya but winning is winning, im sure its all friendly.. but really no one likes to lose

especially if he is the one challenging the OP in the first place :squintdan


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What exactly do you "win". The only loser is the person that thinks it *really* matters. Generally the person in the cheaper, less desirable car.

At the end of the day, he's in a McLaren. End of.

Think how many modified Imprezas Evos Supra's R32, R33s that would wipe the floor with my GTR, but do I care? Nope. Not a single f*ck is given.


----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

Go GTR!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> What exactly do you "win". The only loser is the person that thinks it *really* matters. Generally the person in the cheaper, less desirable car.
> 
> At the end of the day, he's in a McLaren. End of.
> 
> Think how many modified Imprezas Evos Supra's R32, R33s that would wipe the floor with my GTR, but do I care? Nope. Not a single f*ck is given.


That's not very nice  you could have left the r32 an r33 out of it. 

On a serious note though. I like to race but I learned along time ago that there is always someone with more money and who is faster. Wining is nice but you also need to be happy with what you have also 
Jeff


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

How does the GTR rate in a set of Top Trump cards?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> How does the GTR rate in a set of Top Trump cards?


If you get dealt the GT-R card, you automatically win the game. 
It's UNBEATABLE!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Where in West Sussex are you-will come and watch the race!

I'm sure there is a company on Dunsfold aerodrome that offers track use?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

TREG said:


> Where in West Sussex are you-will come and watch the race!
> 
> ....


Count me in as well


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in the lucky position of having spent considerable time in the Macca.

If it's dry it will kill a GT-R on pretty much anything post 120mph and if it's seriously twisty then it would also probably have a slight edgeat any speed. Unless you have actually driven one in anger you won't appreciate how ********** awesome it is out of corners, and the poise and balance that gives you far more confidence than a tram lining GT-R.

0-60 I'd say they are pretty evenly matched, and the GT-R is the faster 40-80 car for me.

If it's wet the GT-R will kill it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> What exactly do you "win". The only loser is the person that thinks it *really* matters. Generally the person in the cheaper, less desirable car.
> 
> At the end of the day, he's in a McLaren. End of.
> 
> Think how many modified Imprezas Evos Supra's R32, R33s that would wipe the floor with my GTR, but do I care? Nope. Not a single f*ck is given.


Totally agree.

We should keep this post as a sticky. In fact we should make it the defector answer to all Gtr vs. xxx threads.

Nothing more to say.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> We should keep this post as a sticky. In fact we should make it the defector answer to all Gtr vs. xxx threads.
> 
> Nothing more to say.


I know you said nothing more to say, but I'm in Christmas mood, so would cheekily like to add that it also be added as the de facto answer ;-)


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

really? even if the mp4-12c has had the update to 620bhp?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't want to get into the whole 'why the vs thread?' thing. I personally like a little bit of light hearted fun so enjoy watching vids or reading mag articles etc. 

Op, search worlds greatest drag race 2 on YouTube. I'd post link but on phone and in a rush lol. It shows a standard gtr vs many others including the lovely Macca.

Let us know if it happens mate and try to get a vid. Even if you lose mate watching a Macca at full attack will be a great sight : ) I've been behind one at a few meets throughout the year and love it's sound and stance when moving quickly. Almost wanted to release some 'Man wee' lol.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Op, search worlds greatest drag race 2 on YouTube. I'd post link but on phone and in a rush lol. It shows a standard gtr vs many others including the lovely Macca.


World's Greatest Drag Race 2! - YouTube

As I said


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Joust said:


> World's Greatest Drag Race 2! - YouTube
> 
> As I said


noted but it was in regards to his tuned GTR. Which has approx 630bhp.


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

We filmed this head to head earlier in the year, but was by no means scientific as the 12c had a poor start


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

I Think it will be a brilliant race!

Tuned GTR will get the lead. then the maclaren will have to play catch up and it will be a photo finish. 

If you run 620-630hp go for it. I think the GTR will have it. Play catchup at 100mph onwards takes alot of tar mac race will be over by the time he manages to catch up.

anything less I don't think it will do it. but having the lead upto 60-70mph will still be a thrill.

HOWEVER! - have you gone online to see what power upgrades are avail for the maclaren? if is car isnt standard he'll be faster.

record this one!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

nice vid. Exactly what i mean about getting ahead first.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

grahamc said:


> Count me in as well



:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Joust said:


> World's Greatest Drag Race 2! - YouTube
> 
> As I said




Great find cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

cool well when i go i shell post the date i might get some more bits done now lol. any one can come if they got the time its all ways nice to have some one to hold me if i lose lol


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

how about dunsfold park? my mate works there says you can get in easy and just head to the run way then get kicked out?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kiders said:


> how about dunsfold park? my mate works there says you can get in easy and just head to the run way then get kicked out?




Thats what I suggested earlier mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> What exactly do you "win". The only loser is the person that thinks it *really* matters. Generally the person in the cheaper, less desirable car.
> 
> At the end of the day, he's in a McLaren. End of.
> 
> Think how many modified Imprezas Evos Supra's R32, R33s that would wipe the floor with my GTR, but do I care? Nope. Not a single f*ck is given.


When 2 drivers 'race', they both have accepted the fact that badge and value of the car will no longer has any relevance and it is the faster car that 'wins'. It is not a contest of prestige or value for money. 

Resorting to 'well my car is a McLaren and worth more than your Japanese made Datsun so up yours' is a cop out and a snobbery of the highest order.

Perhaps rich playboys who think this way have no concept of being a good sport?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FLYNN, change your status to something that isn't offensive otherwise it's a 7 day holiday, no messing.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

TREG said:


> Thats what I suggested earlier mate:thumbsup:


i wonder how many of us can sneak on there lol


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

Sidious said:


> When 2 drivers 'race', they both have accepted the fact that badge and value of the car will no longer has any relevance and it is the faster car that 'wins'. It is not a contest of prestige or value for money.
> 
> Resorting to 'well my car is a McLaren and worth more than your Japanese made Datsun so up yours' is a cop out and a snobbery of the highest order.
> 
> Perhaps rich playboys who think this way have no concept of being a good sport?


he is not saying his is better because it cost more we just want to have a good race as he thinks he will beat me  to be honest he is a really nice guy no attitude on him what so ever and thats hard to come by. me on the other hand :squintdan lets just see you next tuesday


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

kiders said:


> he is not saying his is better because it cost more we just want to have a good race as he thinks he will beat me  to be honest he is a really nice guy no attitude on him what so ever and thats hard to come by. me on the other hand :squintdan lets just see you next tuesday


Of course, at the end of the day - you will both just have good fun and be good sports about it!

It is just saddening that some people on here feel that cars are simply status symbols, and if you dare race someone with a more 'desirable' car it is construed as you challenging their success in life. :chairshot :shy:

I seldom play against cars over the recent year, I come to realise that cars are intricately tied into the egos of their drivers, you tear away from someone (a cheaper or more expensive car) and you see his face looking glum that his pride and joy wasn't as fast.

I don't like bruising people's egos or invoking disappointment. People should enjoy their cars without the drive of competition to be faster or to own the more expensive car.

Driving now is just for me best on a nice quiet road, enjoying the driving experience of the car itself rather than beating or losing to someone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

So who won? I ask I as have some ageing idiot down our local who takes great pleasure "holding court" about how fast his convertible maclaren typewriter is and he going to whip my ass..... It's starting to get tedious


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

64btzlhy said:


> So who won? I ask I as have some ageing idiot down our local who takes great pleasure "holding court" about how fast his convertible maclaren typewriter is and he going to whip my ass..... It's starting to get tedious


There are no winners, only losers. In every sense of the word.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Only losers?? How do u work that out? Surely if 2 people want to have fun and drag their cars because they can then why the attitude?? I love my gtr and get a thrill everytime I drive it, so when I put my foot down does that make me a loser aswell??


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> Only losers?? How do u work that out? Surely if 2 people want to have fun and drag their cars because they can then why the attitude?? I love my gtr and get a thrill everytime I drive it, so when I put my foot down does that make me a loser aswell??


Yes. 

Also, "aswell" is not a word. You just made it up. So in that respect you are a winner. Winner of the making words up game........loser at everything else though


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also, "aswell" is not a word. You just made it up. So in that respect you are a winner. Winner of the making words up game........loser at everything else though


So basically what we have established is ur a bit of a tit that likes pissing on people's fun?? How about you grow up, get ur head out ur arse and unless you have something nice to say don't bother saying anything at all!

It's a shame these forums are littered with people like you.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

64btzlhy said:


> So who won? I ask I as have some ageing idiot down our local who takes great pleasure "holding court" about how fast his convertible maclaren typewriter is and he going to whip my ass..... It's starting to get tedious


just waiting for some dry weather then we are going to go down there


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

i also went and brought a go pro hd so i can post it on here when the deed is done

i would also like to add that just because the saying aswell is not a word it is still understood by people so there for dose not matter what or how you say some thing as long as people understand where your coming from who gives a shit we are not doing an exam test so whats the harm?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> ..................... unless you have something nice to say don't bother saying anything at all!


The irony 

Oh, and your is not spelt ur


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> The irony
> 
> Oh, and your is not spelt ur


Get a life! Oh and seeing as YOUR not my dad I will spell things how I please! It's got me where I am today so it can't be that bad!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> It's a shame these forums are littered with people like you.


What do you mean, people like me. Ive posted my experiences of getting to stage 4 cheaply. Ive help some people out on here also. Just because I think its a bit daft to go racing on public roads, you think its ok to start insults my. 

Im not the one spamming the forum trying to get my post count up to stick an advert up. Some of your posts are clearly just that. They should be removed



15delux said:


> Get a life! Oh and seeing as YOUR not my dad I will spell things how I please! It's got me where I am today so it can't be that bad!


If I was YOUR dad, Id be beside myself with regret that I hadn't pulled out that night


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> The irony
> 
> Oh, and your is not spelt ur


I think he actually meant "you're". 

Well, some of the time anyway.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I think he actually meant "you're".


Some of them are your, some are you're. 

He wont know the difference anyway, probably why he uses text speak



Edit: Timely edit


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> What do you mean, people like me. Ive posted my experiences of getting to stage 4 cheaply. Ive help some people out on here also. Just because I think its a bit daft to go racing on public roads, you think its ok to start insults my.
> 
> Im not the one spamming the forum trying to get my post count up to stick an advert up. Some of your posts are clearly just that. They should be removed
> 
> ...


Think if you read the thread it's about doing it legally?

Oh and yes done of my posts haven't been all worth while but seeing as forum rules state I need 50 posts so unfortunately I'm doing what I need to do.

Word of advise..... How about you take your own advise and pull out if you ever get that lucky..... That way there will be 1 less hobby t**t in the world....

Now keep your opinions about other people's LEGAL fun to yourself...

My apologies to kiders on the slanging match


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

What is it with this thread and bitching? Give it a rest otherwise the big broom will be coming out for a clean sweep.

Thankyou.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

15delux, just for info spamming to reach 50 posts (which you are openly admitting to) will just see a mod reduce your post count accordingly.

It's not really worth it.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> What is it with this thread and bitching? Give it a rest otherwise the big broom will be coming out for a clean sweep.
> 
> Thankyou.


Yeah. Delux. Button it. Stop spamming the forum

Cheers TAZZ


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't worry I'm done.....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

15delux said:


> Don't worry I'm done.....


Seeing as I'm a fair person and I've already picked FLYNN up on it previously, please change your status to something non offensive.

By your own admission, you're spamming to 50 so how did you expect to get treated?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Still offensive 

I guess he doesnt give a damn what the mods say


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Not spamming on this, from memory I think I put 3 posts on my own questions with 1 letter, feel free to remove them if I broke the the rules... Didn't mean to offend


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> There are no winners, only losers. In every sense of the word.


 too many white vehicles on here ......


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

64btzlhy said:


> too many white vehicles on here ......


...interesting....


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

right then i have found a quiet A road so tonight on the strick of 12 we are having it! dont care about snow or rain dear. the road runs through a housing estate and by a school but being 12pm should be no one around. 

feel free to come watch!

the go pro will be in full action so if i make it back i'll be able to post by 1am for the results. i dont no why i did not think of the earlier it sounds the safest bet?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah. Should be no one around in the middle of the day at lunchtime.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Should be relatively quiet at 12am. Looking forward to seeing the result


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Yeah. Should be no one around in the middle of the day at lunchtime.


ha ha just saw my mistake lol sorry people dont worry its 12am


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kiders said:


> ha ha just saw my mistake lol sorry people dont worry its 12am


:chuckle:


Wheres it happening?


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

TREG said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> 
> Wheres it happening?


its not i was joking to be honest i was expecting a lot of anger mail but my plan never worked i guess i'll have to stick with the "when its warmer plan" and do it the safe way lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

kiders said:


> its not i was joking to be honest i was expecting a lot of anger mail but my plan never worked i guess i'll have to stick with the "when its warmer plan" and do it the safe way lol


Was a bit obvious.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Thread tidied, let's leave it at that shall we?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kiders said:


> its not i was joking to be honest i was expecting a lot of anger mail but my plan never worked i guess i'll have to stick with the "when its warmer plan" and do it the safe way lol


Lol thought so I mean who dosent care about rain deer in a street race


----------

